# Luftkühlung mit AMD Wraith Prism / Luftstrom im Gehäuse



## Nerma (11. Juni 2018)

*Luftkühlung mit AMD Wraith Prism / Luftstrom im Gehäuse*

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige mal ein wenig Hilfe beim "Brainstorming".

Ich werde mir ein neuesSystem mit dem Ryzen 2700 zusammenbauen und bin mir gerade ein wenig unschlüssig, was die Belüftung insgesamt angeht.

Als Case habe ich mich für das LIAN LI OC-11 Dynamic entschieden.
Dieses wurde hier ausführlich bei ausschliesslicher Luftkühlung getestet: 
YouTube

So weit, so gut, hier fangen aber nun meine Überlegungen an:
Die 3 Lüfter in der Seite werde ich wie im Video verbauen, um Luft ins Gehäuse zu blasen.
Wahrscheinlich werden es diese hier werden: 
Corsair LL Series LL120 RGB, 120mm, 3er-Pack ab €' '85,81 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Als Kühler für den Prozessor möchte ich ungern einen Turmkühler wie im Video benutzen (ich finde die optisch bei einem Seitenfenster aus Glas einfach nicht schön).
Insgesamt werde ich beim Zusammenbau auch auf RGB-Beleuchtung achten, sprich: die Lüfter werden mit RGB-Funktion sei.
Da würde an sich ja der Boxed-Kühler des Ryzen ganz gut passen, zumal seine Kühlleistung an sich ja ok sein soll (ja, ich weiss, dass es bessere Kühler gibt).

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das alleine schon reicht.
An der Rückseite des Gehäuses passt ein 120er Lüfter nicht rein, so dass ich so ja keinen durchgehenden Luftstrom nach hinten realisieren kann.
Ich hatte überlegt, oben 3 weitere Lüfter anzubringen (oder alternativ einen Grossen), die die Luft nach oben rausblasen.
Oder sollte es reichen, ohne weitere Kühler in der Decke, weil die warme Luft eh nach oben steigt?

Alternativ würde mir eine All-In-One-Wasserkühlung für den Prozessor gefallen, in Anbetracht der Kosten würde ich es aber zunächst mit dem Boxed-Kühler versuchen wollen.
Zumal ich auch hier nicht wüsste, welche ich nehmen sollte, da es nicht viele WaKü mit RGB Lüftern gibt (gibt es da welche ohne Lüfter?).

Der Artikel aus der PCGH 3/18 zur Luftstromoptimierung ist mir bekannt.
Die darin getesteten TOP-Blow-Kühler haben ja im Vergleich doch schlechtere Werte geliefert, wohingegen der Wraith Prism Kühler von AMD bislang solide Testergebnisse erhalten hat.

Ich bin mir daher unschlüssig, wie ichg das am Besten aufbauen soll.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Tech (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung mit AMD Wraith Prism / Luftstrom im Gehäuse*

Der Wraith Prism liegt nur dem 2700x bei. Nicht jedoch dem 2700 ohne x.

Oben solltest du auf jeden Fall mindestens einen 140mm bzw. 2 120mm Lüfter einbauen,


----------



## wikblood (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung mit AMD Wraith Prism / Luftstrom im Gehäuse*

Habe in der Theorie das selbe vor werde es aber mit Enermax T.B.RGB, 120mm, 6er-Pack ab €'*'64,49 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland versuchen.
Habe auch nach schönen Aio Lösungen gesucht aber nix interessantes gefunden das vom Stil her dazu passt.
Deswegen vermutlich Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 ab €'*'103,37 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland um sie mit  Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro GTX Titan X Pascal ab €'*'179,95 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland erweitern zu können.
Und dann nach und nach mit schöneren Komponenten zu ersetzten z.B. Raijintek CWB-RGB ab €'*'59,35 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die meisten anderen Aio Lösungen lassen ja leider keine Änderungen zu.
Natürlich zu beachten das dann auch eine neue Pumpe angeschafft werden muss !


----------



## Nerma (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung mit AMD Wraith Prism / Luftstrom im Gehäuse*

@Tech: habe mich in der Tat vertan, gemeint ist der 2700x. 

@wikblood: das sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, insbesondere der CPU-Kühle rgefällt mir.
Ich mir das ehrlich gesagt noch nicht genau angesehen, wie ich mir ne WaKü selber zusammenbaue.
Bislang hatte ich langfristig daran gedacht, mir eine AiO WakÜ zu holen und schlicht die Lüfter durch meine RGB Lüfter auszutauschen.

Gerade weil ich die RGB-Lüfter von Corsair so gut finde und die ja auch ne AiO anbieten finde ich es besonders schade, dass die das nicht mit alternativen Lüftern in ner RGB Version anbieten.


----------



## compisucher (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung mit AMD Wraith Prism / Luftstrom im Gehäuse*

Servus Nerma,

habe den 2700x und betreibe ihn mit dem Prism.
CPU läuft auf @stock und es ist kein OC geplant, Leistung satt...

Von der Geräuschentwicklung kann man den Prism in etwa mit dem Ben Nevis (nicht advanced) oder dem Thermalright True Spirit jeweils unter Vollast vergleichen = leise aber hörbar, 
Wenn ich ins CPU Limit komme ist ein leichtes Pfeifgeräusch zu hören - aber nur wenn man genau hinhört.

Mein Case ist jetzt nicht der Burner, was Dämmung angeht = Jonsbo Antiphon 2 mit vorne 3 *140mm und hinten 1*140 mm Propeller, allerdings nicht die vom case sondern die: Corsair ML140Pro weisse LED (habe ein black+white build)
Komme selbst unter absoluter Vollast nie über 75°, meist so 60-65°.

Falls dir das hilft...


----------



## compisucher (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung mit AMD Wraith Prism / Luftstrom im Gehäuse*

doppelpost, sorry


----------

